# mehrere ebenen einfärben..



## blubber (14. Januar 2003)

Hi,
ich möchte ein paar gif smilies umfärben. Teilweise besteht ein smilie aus 60 einzelbildern (also 60 ebenen). Da ich wenig Lust habe, jede Ebene von Hand umzufärben (mit STRG + U), frag ich lieber mal nach, ob es nicht eine möglichkeit gibt, alle Ebenen auf einmal mit STRG + U umzufärben !?

bye


----------



## Christoph (14. Januar 2003)

Ebenen verbinden bringt nichts, deswegen würd ich dir raten einen Neue Ebene mit der gewünschten farbe zu erstellen. Sie an oberste Stelle der Ebenenpalette plazieren und die Deckkraft verringern.

So müsste es gehen.

Wenn nicht.
schreien


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Januar 2003)

Oder einfach eine Farbton-/Sättigung - Korrekturebene.


----------



## blubber (14. Januar 2003)

ok, dann schrei ich mal, weil das mit der deckkraft funzt irgendwie nicht. Die Arbeitsfläche von nem Smilie ist ja 15x15 Pixel breit, und das Smilie ist rund. Das heisst, das ausenrum ist transparent. Wenn ich nun eine neue Ebene drüberlege, und z.B. mit blau einfärbe, ist ja alles blau.
Und wenn ich die deckkraft veränder, schimmert das Smilie mit der normalen Farbe durch die blaue Fläche durch. Was auch net so richtig gefunzt hat war, dass wenn ich die Deckkraft der letzten Ebene änder (die Ebene die ich erstellt habe), er die Deckkraft nur bei der vorletzten Ebene (letztes Smilie bild) übernimmt, aber nicht bei allen.


----------



## Tim C. (14. Januar 2003)

dann machs halt so wie Kapro meinte über Sättigung und Farbton oder Farbbalance regler.


----------



## Blandorin (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe Problem wie Blubber. 
Ich habe ein Bild mit ca. 30 Ebenen und möchte nun alle einfärben.
Mit [STRG] + U oder [STRG] + B  wird nur die ausgewählte Ebene gefärbt, und eine Ebene in den Vordergrund  bringt bei mir keine guten Ergebnisse.

Danke für eure Hilfen.

P.s.: Ich habe die Suchfunktion genutzt ;-)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Blandorin,

das Stichwort ist Einstellungsebene
Also über allen anderen Ebenen eine "Einstellungsebene" mit der Funktion
"Farbton/Sättigung" anlegen und dort das Kästchen "Färben" anklicken.
Alle darunter liegenden Ebenen sind nun eingefärbt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Blandorin (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin,
so einfach ist das also, nur ich bin selber nicht drauf gekommen  
Also, vielen Dank, jetzt klappt alles.
Gruß
 Blandorin


----------

